# zusätzlicher Potentialausgleich für Maschinen, Anschluss und Angaben für den Kunden



## Bär1971 (18 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich einmal erkundigen, wie Ihr den kundenseitigen Anschluss einer Maschine (Schaltschrankeinspeisung) bei der Anforderung "zusätzlicher Potentialausgleich mit min. 10mm²Cu" zur Verfügung stellt.
Hintergrund der Frage:
Unsere Anlagen haben meist nur einen Anschlussquerschnitt von 2,5-4mm² und werden in der Regel mit 5m Netzleitung und CEE-Stecker ausgeliefert. Beim Einsatz von elektronisch geregelten Antrieben wird aufgrund der höheren Ableitströme >3,5mA ein zusätzlicher Potentialausgleich gefordert. Wir befinden uns im TN-C-S Netz und haben keine Anforderungen an besondere Betriebsstätten (erhöhter Brandschutz, Baustellen etc...). Die Verkabelung der Anlage dahingehend ist kein Problem, die Hinweise auf den zusätzlichen Potentialausgleich in der Anlagendokumentation auch nicht. Was mich hier interessiert ist die Kundenseitige "Anschlussschnittstelle" für den Potentialausgleich.

Wir stellen bisher im Schaltschrank bei den Einspeiseklemmen (wo dann auch das Netzkabel schon angeschlossen ist) eine 16mm²-PE-Klemme zur Verfügung. Verständlicherweise wird es aber trotz Anschlusshinweise von unseren Kunden so gut wie nie angeschlossen. Stecker in die Dose und fertig eben.
Wie handhabt Ihr das Thema in der Praxis?


----------



## SchneiderCC (18 September 2012)

bei uns ist das ganz ähnlich, Hinweis in Doku, Klemme im Schaltschrank, allerdings verhalten sich unsere Kunden gleich wie eure was den Anschluss des zuätzlichen Potentialausgleich angeht...


----------



## MSB (18 September 2012)

Ich sehe das ganze jetzt zweischneidig, beim Festanschluss der Maschine wäre das Problem imho eher auf der Kundenseite, da dieser selbst bzw. eine von ihm beauftragte Firma ja den Stromanschluss herstellt,
ABER wenn du die Anlage mit einem CEE-Stecker den jeder Laie ohne Probleme und Sachverstand einstecken kann, musst du dich imho nach einer anderen Lösung umsehen,
z.B. dem Punkt c) an der betreffenden Stelle der VDE0113.

Wenn du den Normentext bei google eingibst, landest du unter anderem hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.....-Verlust-d.-Durchgängigkeit-d.-Schutzleiters

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (18 September 2012)

Da kommt es sogar noch dicker. Nach der VDE, habe die Norm grad nicht im Kopf, ist jeder Laienbediehnbare Steckkontakt bis 32A mit einem FI mit 0.03A Auslösestrom zu versehen. Da hierbei nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann, das dieser Steckkontakt nicht auch anderweitig verwendung finden, sollte man zur eigenen Betriebssicherheit ehr den Stecker sein lassen, und einen Festanschluss vorgeben.
Wenn der Kunde dann meint, er müsse einen Stecker dran machen hat er dann den schwarzen Peter.
Normalerweise würde ich sogar ganz dreist daauf hinweisen, wenn die Maschine nicht nach den genannten Kriterien angeschlossen wird, kann keine Gewährleistung im Fehlerfalle übernommen werden. Also quasie den Kunden drauf Nageln für einen korrekten Anschluss zu sorgen.


----------



## MSB (18 September 2012)

@nade
Genau genommen eigentlich bis einschließlich 20A, das ein 30mA FI vorgesehen werden muss, wenn ich jetzt nicht irre, also bei 32A wärs dann (wieder) egal.
Wobei der 30mA FI ja in aller Regel noch kein Problem wäre, das dieser zu einer recht hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit Allstromsensitiv sein müsste dann in der Praxis schon eher.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Bär1971 (18 September 2012)

nade schrieb:


> Da kommt es sogar noch dicker. Nach der VDE, habe die Norm grad nicht im Kopf, ist jeder Laienbediehnbare Steckkontakt bis 32A mit einem FI mit 0.03A Auslösestrom zu versehen...


Was du meinst gilt für die Halleninstallation und ist nicht Lieferumfang des Maschinenherstellers, wir sind "nur" der sogenannte Staubsauger in der Dose.


nade schrieb:


> ...hinweisen, wenn die Maschine nicht nach den genannten Kriterien angeschlossen wird, kann keine Gewährleistung im Fehlerfalle übernommen werden...


Hierfür reichen die Anschlußbedingungen in der Maschinendokumentation völlig aus.


----------



## TimoK (18 September 2012)

Ich glaube hier wird das etwas durcheinander geworfen. Die DIN VDE 0100-410 meint wie Bär1971 geschrieben hat die Steckdose, nicht den Verbraucher. Zudem sind die 20A korrekt, Ausnahmen gibt es allerdings auch ( Betrieb durch Elektrofachkräfte ständig überwacht usw...).

Ich würde es genauso machen. Klemme vorsehen, was derjenige damit macht ist bei passender Doku nicht mehr dein Problem. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Bär1971 (18 September 2012)

Aber ich seh schon, ne Patentlösung gibt es ned. Wir werden bei "ortsveränderlichen Anlagen" sprich Netzzuleitung mit Stecker auf den zusätzlichen Potentialausgleich verzichten und in Übereinstimmung mit den Normen eine zusätzliche Absicherung zum Personenschutz einsetzen. Wo es geht Einphasenregler einsetzen und mit einem LS/FI-Kombischalter Typ A superresistent 30mA absichern. Sollten wirklich unausweichlich Dreiphasenregler benötigt werden hilft nix, entweder viel Geld ausgeben und RCD Typ B einbauen oder Anlage in Übereinstimmung mit dem Kunden als Ortsfest installieren...


----------



## nade (18 September 2012)

> h) zusätzlicher Schutz durch Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtung (rcds) mit einem Bemessungsdifferenzstrm, der 30mA nicht überschreitet, für Steckdosenstromkreise im *Laienbereich* und für Endstromkreise im Außenbereich


Zu den 20A, habe nachgesehen, das wurde wohl in letzter Zeit reduziert. Hatte da noch was mit 32A in Erinnerung.
Kann sein, das es für Baustrom war, da aber hier nicht zutreffend, hab ich da nichtmehr nach geguckt.

Allerdings bleiben 32A Steckdosen weiterhin Laienbediehnbar... 
Klar hat das nichts direkt mit der Maschine zu tun, nur muss eben sicher gestellt werden, das von der Maschine keine Gefahr ausgeht.

Klar ist da dann die Installation selber am Betriebsort nicht relevant, muss aber auch Berücksichtigt werden. Auch hab ich noch keine expliziten 20A Steckdosen gesehen. Zumindest nicht im Standart Program. Die normalen Schuko Steckdosen haben einen Bemessungsstrom von max 16A. Also bei den CEE wäre somit eine 32A von nöten, auch wenn da nur 20A abgesichert würde. (wird aber nicht)

Ansonst eben Zusätzlichen Pot. Ausgleich ermöglichen, drauf Hinweisen, Rest bleibt dann eben dem Kunden sein Problem. M6er Schraubstelle außen am Kasten, wie bei Baustromverteiler.

Maschinenkonformität ist ja auch nur bei ordnungsgemäßem Betrieb vorhanden. Also so wie der Hersteller, also ihr, sicheren Betrieb zusichert.


----------



## TimoK (19 September 2012)

nade schrieb:


> Klar ist da dann die Installation selber am Betriebsort nicht relevant, muss aber auch Berücksichtigt werden. Auch hab ich noch keine expliziten 20A Steckdosen gesehen. Zumindest nicht im Standart Program. Die normalen Schuko Steckdosen haben einen Bemessungsstrom von max 16A. Also bei den CEE wäre somit eine 32A von nöten, auch wenn da nur 20A abgesichert würde. (wird aber nicht)



Ist zwar OT, es gibt aber Standard-Steckverbindungen für 20A:

http://www.neutrik.com/de/powercon/powercon-20-a/

Nicht unbedingt im Industriebereich oft eingesetzt, in der Veranstaltungstechnik in der Häufigkeit aber eine Steckverbindung wie für andere eben ein CEE-Stecker oder ähnliches.

Nur zur Info ;-)

Gruß
Timo


----------

